# My Own FCG Tutorial - comments?



## alucard

Nice job CR! Looks like your on your way to a very nice FCG.


----------



## hellowinnie

Applause, very good and detailed tutorial.

Peter


----------



## share the scare

If you have a Hancock Fabrics store nearby, you can get the cheesecloth there. Right now it is on sale -- 3 yards for 99 cents. I think the sale lasts until Sept. 9th.


----------



## ChangedReality

haha well, apparently, Hancock Fabrics was founded less than an hour from my current location (Tupelo, MS) so yeah there's definitely some nearby, I will definitely have to check that out! ...for that price I could stock up on some and not have to worry about getting more for some other projects.


----------



## hellowinnie

Hi ChangedReality, I finished my ghost using a part of your tutorial - think we complement each other. But uups there's one thing missing - I wasn't able to find reliable blueing in germany (the shipping costs are too high). So my ghost works very well, her eyes glow red by LEDs - all provided by the same computer power supply, no batteries needed, but doesn't glow in the dark. Perhaps next year.

Need to say: You done a very, very good job!

Peter


----------



## BackYardHaunter

i have tht skull to! i got it from doller tree but i used it for a mold.


----------



## bethene

hellowinnie, have you washed the material for the ghost? Laundry detergent can cause fabric to glow under black light, especiall ide. Also try any fabric whitner and brightner,, do you have Rid dye or the like? Use their whitner , will work good too! good luck!


----------



## hellowinnie

*No chance*



bethene said:


> hellowinnie, have you washed the material for the ghost? Laundry detergent can cause fabric to glow under black light, especiall ide. Also try any fabric whitner and brightner,, do you have Rid dye or the like? Use their whitner , will work good too! good luck!


Hi, bethene thanks for your good ideas but unfortunately here in germany the laundry detergent has got not the ingredients that make the fabrics glow under blacklight. I only found blueing ( called "Wäscheblau") in little sachets (5 pck with 10 grams each) for 1,55 € (1,06 $) + 8 € (5,48 $) shipping (which is definitely to expensive - normally 1 to 1,90 € (0,69 to 1,30 $) shipping rate) and I don't want to pay so much for shipping only. 

And the brightener you can buy here works with oxygen and also doesn't make the wanted effect.

They use other ingredients in germany, because like I learned yet, we've got "another white" - our white is what you would call dirty (it's darker) and you've got a blending white wich inclines in the range of colours to a very, very lite/ slightly blue.


Peter


----------



## hellowinnie

*photos*

Today I took some photos with my wifes celly - poor quality but think it'll do.

Please go to my album to see the rest. There's also a photo of the rig and a few other things (some in progress).


Halloween Forum - hellowinnie's Album: Halloween 2009










Got a vid in poor quality on youtube, so you can see her in motion - besides called her "Josephine".

YouTube - Video002 WMV V9

In reality the movement is much smoother - she doesn't "smash down" like in the vid and she is much slower, the video is twice fast as in reality.

Greetz

Peter


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Josephine looks great!!

Nice job.

Bill


----------

